# Power polishers



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Any comments on power polishers? 
If you've got one is it any good? 
Which are best, 12volt, 230 volt, random orbital, or straight circular.

Your thoughts please, or should I just stick with good old elbow grease?


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

plus 1 on this enquiry

Malcolm


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I researched pretty carefully at the time and bought a Meguiars G220.

Dave


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I got one from Aldi following this recommendation from Kev & Liz:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-140410-polishing.html+mop

Does an excellent job IMHO.
Bear in mind this is an Aldi special so you will have to wait until they come round again, on about a six monthly cycle I think. If you click on the link in Kev's post, it will just bring up the current week's offerings which do not include the polisher. Lidl may well do a similar one, they generally follow one another with these special offers.
I wouldn't even think of using a 12 volt one, it would not have anywhere near enough power to do anything useful.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I bought the DAS-6 (not the Pro model) a few months ago and it's a great bit of kit and a good beginners machine. Made light work of the luton on our Kontiki tag and also the roof. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ion-polisher-menzerna-intro-kit/prod_721.html

Some good deals on the Clean Your Car website and discounts are available on the DAS-6 Pro if you use the discount code found on Detailing World. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/. Also some good topics on DW that discuss the pros and cons of the different types of polishers (DA v Orbital) and makes.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Had one for years. But forget buying a 12 volt. Just not powerful enough.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks to all that have replied.
I do have (had, as it recently expired) a large, old professional circular motion one, so not new to power polishing.
What I was looking for was genuine opinions from people that have used the random orbital ones, as when doing the usual on-line research I'm a bit sceptical as to what is genuine and what is sales blurb, often even the so-called reviews are of doubtful origin.

I've bitten the bullet (very hard) and gone for a Meguiars 220v2 with accessory kit, £268 later I hope to now have an easy life keeping the van looking good.

Thanks once again for the "users" recommendations.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Good purchase John. It's the one I'd have gone for but my DAS-6 only gets used about twice a year, I couldn't justify the extra cost.

All we need now are some before and after pics lol.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

deefor, I couldn't exactly justify the cost but how often can we "justify" the cost of a lot of things we buy.
Apparently before purchasing anything you should always ask yourself "do I need or want this item", if the answer is want, then don't buy it
But as another pearl of wisdom quotes "you can't take it with you".

Like you I nearly went for the DAS-6 but then thought sod it, I'll spoil myself.

As to before and after pics, haven't got the new machine yet and the van is still looking OK from the hand treatment it got with the Meguiars 3 stage kit before our last trip, that one was the reason for the purchase as it took me 3 days to give it the full works and at my age that's too much effort.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I use a "Siegen" 180mm variable speed 240v Polisher on our GRP bodyshell recommended by local boat manufacturer.
Consumables are Farecla G3 and sponge mops.

Tried a cheepo 240v random orbital and found it too slow with insufficient power.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

pneumatician, your polisher is much the same as my one that has expired, perhaps a little smaller.
My main reason for wanting to go the orbital route was I find the weight and bulk of a big rotary heavy going on the large vertical surfaces, on the horizontal not so much of a problem as the panel takes the weight.
The possibility of the orbital being underpowered was my reason for going for what appears to be one of the best "budget" machines available.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Meguiars DA polisher which I bought after a visit to their works for a demo with the car club I belong to. A good piece of kit, and worth the money. I wouldn't consider a single action polisher as you can go through the paint, but this won't happen with a DA polisher.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

You mean folk actually polish motor homes by hand these days 8O ..

My worst nightmare, anything that does it mechanically is the way to go :wink: .

ray.


----------



## R3SKT (May 14, 2013)

I recently purchased an air-driven orbital polisher (Sealey SA09) to tackle our Rapido (and Jeep and Civic 8O). I wanted something that could offer the speed of revolution and make use of an existing piece of hardware (my compressor). Whilst it is light and easy to hold/operate, it pulls too hard on the CFM and I'm finding that I now need to uprate the compressor to cope with the volume of air that it demands.

For the moment I'm resorting to having to take the M/H to the factory where I can run it inside and plug into the compressed air on tap there, but I'm going to keep my eyes open for another home compressor <sigh>


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

All air tools are CFM hungry, especially something like a polisher that needs to be run almost continuously.
Luckily for me I had previous experience with air tools, which is why I went for electric.
I can now say the Meguiars unit is superb.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Interesting thread but what puzzles me is the need to polish even twice a year.

Am I wrong but do you not ensure you have a good shine to the vehicle and then keep it like that with Wax and not polish (which just removes the top layer of paint).

This is a genuine enquiry and not a wind up. :wink:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Totally agree with that comment, for me the need with this van was that although only 4 years old the previous owner hadn't kept it waxed or polished, the overcab is GRP (as is the rear panel) and had faded / oxidised badly, trying to get it back to a decent shine by hand was very difficult.
A power polisher, especially of the orbital variety can be used for all aspects of cutting back, polish and wax, which takes most of the effort out of the process.


----------

